# Discussion - Cull of inactive members



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm away for a couple of days but just to throw another topic in there, how do we feel about pulling the curtains across.
I'm all for culling non active members, that includes the 5000 that only joined to look at our trip reports.
No post ever, gone
no posts in 12 months, gone
Trip reports, members only.

Make it more about quality, not quantity.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

All good from me


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the idea Kerry


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

I rarely post trip reports. Aside from never bothering to take a camera, I'm concerned I may write something a lurker will use for their unlawful advantage. Hide trips reports thoroughly. Other than that, I don't mind lurkers. For example, there's always the chance someone will take notice of safety advice and warnings they read on AKFF but don't get when they buy a kayak from eBay.

Is there a way to determine if someone hasn't logged on for 12 months rather than not posted for 12 months? If not, how about an email saying, "you are about to be unsubscribed for inactivity but you are welcome to re-subscribe"?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Y


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

THUMBS UP


----------

